

Ask HN: Gift for web designer - reion

My friend and fellow web designer  is celebrating his birthday today.
I don&#x27;t have idea for a gift, but I am thinking about buying him some software, or licence for some design work.
He php, drupal programmer and quite good designer. 
Any ideas?
======
a3n
His first skydive:
[http://www.uspa.org/BecomeaSkydiver/ChooseaMethodampaSchool/...](http://www.uspa.org/BecomeaSkydiver/ChooseaMethodampaSchool/tabid/65/Module1362_SelectByNum/4/Default.aspx)

And go with him.

Or a really unique dinner.

Because he'll remember and talk about an experience for years longer than
he'll remember a license.

------
josso
If he's designing on a Mac, then I'm sure a poster such as Michael Flarup's
Keep Calm would be a cool gift[1]. If he is on Windows I am sure he'll still
enjoy some kind of design poster.

[1] [http://society6.com/Flarup/Keep-Calm-
nq1_Print](http://society6.com/Flarup/Keep-Calm-nq1_Print)

------
atdt
PragmataPro is a nice programming font. The regular width (which is all your
really need, IMO) is $19; the full version is $170:
[http://www.fsd.it/fonts/pragmatapro.htm](http://www.fsd.it/fonts/pragmatapro.htm)

~~~
reion
Thanks for the idea. It is really nice, I am just afraid if buying a single
font not a little to small for a gift...

------
LarryMade2
maybe something like the visibone charts:

[http://www.visibone.com&#x2F](http://www.visibone.com&#x2F);

------
jmstout
Get him a blue beanie.

------
vanwilder77
what platform does he develop on?

~~~
reion
At his company they all use Drupal. He knows php, but I am not sure if he uses
any other platforms.

